# How to trick IP address



## djenka2

Hi, I live in Canada and I am subscribed to a web tv from overseas (few tv channels) and if I try to log in and watch those channels from work or friends house they are going to cancel my account even I paid for 6 months ahead. Is there any way when I am at work or at friends house to fake the system to look as I am connecting from my home's internet provider? Any help is appreciated and option of non-installing any application on another computer is preferred.

I was told there is an option by going to "Tools> Internet Option> Connection> LAN settings> Click: Proxy Server, then fill in the proxy"

But what to put in the proxy and port fields?

Just to remind, I am not trying to hide IP address, I want to have the same IP address as the one on my own PC so they can't see where I am connecting from.

Thanks,
djenka2


----------



## massahwahl

a proxy server wouldnt help you because it would still be different than your home routers external IP address. Essentially no, i dont know of any way this is possible or legal.


----------



## AdmnPower

You could setup a VPN server at your house and connect to it from work or friends house. It will run a little slow but all of your internet traffic is automatically run through the remote location for security reasons when you connect to a VPN.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_private_network

That will explain what a VPN is.


----------



## teamhex

ukulele_ninja said:


> a proxy server wouldnt help you because it would still be different than your home routers external IP address. Essentially no, i dont know of any way this is possible or legal.







People.....come on......Yes you can, set up a proxy server on the computer in that country if you can and use it. 
http://www.linquist.net/geek/proxy
You'll use that IP as your proxy address . That or just find a proxy in that area of the world, you can check where IP's are hosted from on some sites, it may be a bit harder to find a proxy that will give you the bandwidth you need.
http://www.ip-adress.com/ipaddresstolocation/


----------



## massahwahl

teamhex said:


> People.....come on......Yes you can, set up a proxy server on the computer in that country if you can and use it.
> http://www.linquist.net/geek/proxy
> You'll use that IP as your proxy address . That or just find a proxy in that area of the world, you can check where IP's are hosted from on some sites, it may be a bit harder to find a proxy that will give you the bandwidth you need.
> http://www.ip-adress.com/ipaddresstolocation/



yeah but he said the company is only allowing one computer to use the service so they obviously have already registered his home pc's IP. A proxy is not going to emulate his external IP address.


----------



## teamhex

ukulele_ninja said:


> yeah but he said the company is only allowing one computer to use the service so they obviously have already registered his home pc's IP. A proxy is not going to emulate his external IP address.



If he has access to that computer in the original country he could set up a proxy server on it.


----------



## AdmnPower

Yeah, but i don't understand that. Most residential internet connections' IP's are dynamic meaning they change. Which means, if that's how it works, then as soon as the IP changes the service should no longer work. They have to be identifying it some other way.


----------



## Rambo

You could set up a remote desktop connection.

Edit: Thinking about that, I don't think you'd get any audio with remote desktop, so scrap that idea.


----------



## massahwahl

Rambo said:


> You could set up a remote desktop connection.
> 
> Edit: Thinking about that, I don't think you'd get any audio with remote desktop, so scrap that idea.



You can with log me in pro which is relatively cheap. (Not that the OP is ever coming back)


----------



## teamhex

AdmnPower said:


> Yeah, but i don't understand that. Most residential internet connections' IP's are dynamic meaning they change. Which means, if that's how it works, then as soon as the IP changes the service should no longer work. They have to be identifying it some other way.



Mac's most likely, that or that guy is paranoid and doesn't fully know whats going on.


----------



## Rambo

ukulele_ninja said:


> You can with log me in pro which is relatively cheap. (Not that the OP is ever coming back)



Ah, cool. In that case, remote desktop could be a viable solution...


----------



## tlarkin

I was going to say they probably do it by MAC address.


----------



## tlarkin

Rambo said:


> Ah, cool. In that case, remote desktop could be a viable solution...



no, streaming video over RDC is not recommended and it sucks.

He should install VNC viewer on his computer if anything, and have his home computer be the server and then install the client on the remote machines and use remote desktop to control it but VNC viewer to view.

Or VLC will stream video over a network.  I used to stream movies and TV shows from a central office computer over our WAN at my old job and it worked fairly well.


----------

